# Basic forum ToS reminders



## Janice (Sep 13, 2011)

Greetings members!  Forum staff have noticed an increase in posts that violate some of our most basic forum rules. This serves as a gentle reminder that Specktra is a community comprised of education, information, and ideas. A place for you to engage in a worldwide community of makeup enthusiasts. With that said please remember the following of the most basic forum rules (also found in our TOS). I sincerely appreciate you reading over this information.  1) Specktra does not exist solely for you to incessantly plug your personal blog or website. Yes we ARE genuinely are interested in what you're writing & photographing, however the link to your site belongs in your signature area and NOT anywhere within the post body.  2) Your signature area is fully customizable and can contain up to 4 links. Please do not use obnoxiously large graphics as they can clutter and take up too much of your fellow forum members screen real estate. Your signature area within your userCP is the ONLY space that should be used as a signature. Creating a copy and paste signature within the post area of the forum that is quotable is not a valid signature and becomes intrusive when quoted.  3) Sharing videos is fantastic and we really do appreciate you thinking of the Specktra community when sharing them. Please ensure they are relevant to the topics discussed on our forum and that they are still posted in the proper forum for the videos topic.  4) Posts with links out should have at least a quote containing the pertinent information you are linking to along with the URL. If all you have to share in a post is a link out, please reconsider your post. Example - PERSONAL swatches should be fully pictured within the thread and a link out to your site should be kept in your signature area for people to follow.   5) Specktra has a ZERO TOLERANCE policy for any sort of harassment or name calling. Please report this sort of behaviour to a Administrator immediately.   If your post has been removed and it violated any of the above forum guidelines you can safely assume it was deleted by a Specktra staff member.   Hope everyone has had a wonderful summer!  -Janice


----------



## Janice (Apr 26, 2012)

Bump as a gentle reminder for our newer members.


----------

